# Dont Laugh...



## E36Fanatic (Mar 19, 2004)

I want to get a 325/328is and turn it into a M3 except for the engine. would this be such a bad thing? because i can pick up a 325/328is cheap here. i know it wont be a true M3, but would you laugh or hate on someone with a fake M3? Im not saying put m3 badges, but change the seats and the skirts, bumpers.


----------



## E36Fanatic (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay lets say i get a 328is and i put a ACS kit on it, dont change the seats, add a nice sound sys, get nice rims. would i still be flammed? even if the car still looks nice.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

E36Fanatic said:


> I want to get a 325/328is and turn it into a M3 except for the engine. would this be such a bad thing? because i can pick up a 325/328is cheap here. i know it wont be a true M3, but would you laugh or hate on someone with a fake M3? Im not saying put m3 badges, but change the seats and the skirts, bumpers.


:hi:

I say you ought to do what you like, whatever internet message board's reactions... :angel:

Having said that, there are some boundaries of taste (which are hard to define, and highly subjective.)

Are there some photo's of cars you can post that show what you have in mind? Folks will give you an opinion (if that's what you want) based on a picture, a lot faster than describing it in words...

Good Luck and let us know how it turn out...


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

E36Fanatic said:


> I want to get a 325/328is and turn it into a M3 except for the engine. would this be such a bad thing? because i can pick up a 325/328is cheap here. i know it wont be a true M3, but would you laugh or hate on someone with a fake M3? Im not saying put m3 badges, but change the seats and the skirts, bumpers.


I don't see a problem if you don't badge it up to be something it's not. It's when people rebadge, or try to pass their car off as something it's not that the flamers come out in force. It sounds like an inexpensive way for you to get into BMWs. I would suggest checking out e46 fanatics as a better place to get ideas for the project.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

My only comment is that it seems as if you are motivated purely by what others think (or what you think others think). Basically, you are trying hard to impress.

And, really, that's just lame.

If you want to do something because YOU like it, great. But the second you start trying to win approval, BZZZT!


----------



## E36Fanatic (Mar 19, 2004)

i only have a few mods in mind. like M3 mirrors, spoiler, and aftermarket bumpers and skirts. and im not gonna slap ///m badges on it


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

E36Fanatic said:


> i only have a few mods in mind. like M3 mirrors, spoiler, and aftermarket bumpers and skirts. and im not gonna slap ///m badges on it


 The question we are all asking is - Why? If it's for you, great. If you're trying to impress others, it's lame.

I'd be much more impressed if you dropped an M3 engine in a 323 and upgraded the suspension and brakes and left it looking exactly as it was, including the 323 badge.


----------



## Tim330Cic (Jan 4, 2002)

TD said:


> The question we are all asking is - Why? If it's for you, great. If you're trying to impress others, it's lame.
> 
> I'd be much more impressed if you dropped an M3 engine in a 323 and upgraded the suspension and brakes and left it looking exactly as it was, including the 323 badge.


Ah yes, the old "sleeper" trick! :thumbup:


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

E36Fanatic said:


> I want to get a 325/328is and turn it into a M3 except for the engine. would this be such a bad thing? because i can pick up a 325/328is cheap here. i know it wont be a true M3, but would you laugh or hate on someone with a fake M3? Im not saying put m3 badges, but change the seats and the skirts, bumpers.


Just go out and buy an E36 M3. You can get one with mileage cheaper than you think.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

It would be cheaper to buy and M3 and convert the engine to a 2.8.

Mpire


----------



## E36Fanatic (Mar 19, 2004)

Well i was either going to go with a 325/328is but i wouldnt mind a manual 325/328i. i have a look like this http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/406453/2 in mind and this http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/260366.


----------

